# Badges



## madchicken (10 Dec 2004)

I was just woundering if anyone knew the order of the badges.  I've looked in the cadet star manuals and it isn't there.  I heared at camp that it's goes Cross Rifle, Fitness, First-aid, band.  Is that true?


----------



## condor888000 (10 Dec 2004)

Check the CATO's.

http://www.cadets.ca/support/cato-oaic/intro_e.asp


----------



## ouyin2000 (11 Dec 2004)

madchicken said:
			
		

> I was just woundering if anyone knew the order of the badges.   I've looked in the cadet star manuals and it isn't there.   I heared at camp that it's goes Cross Rifle, Fitness, First-aid, band.   Is that true?


yes that is true, and above the Band level, you have any extra CLI Courses you do, and any advanced training, such as Rocky Mountain, or Exchanges


----------



## madchicken (11 Dec 2004)

thanks everyone


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (11 Dec 2004)

Do extra CLI courses go on the left sleeve? I thought they were just replaced by the most recent one.


----------



## ouyin2000 (11 Dec 2004)

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> Do extra CLI courses go on the left sleeve? I thought they were just replaced by the most recent one.


your most recent CLI goes on your right, any previous ones that you took would go on the left, above the Band Qual, and below any advanced training/exchanges


----------



## Wo. G (12 Mar 2005)

ok this is the best way I have found for my cadets to remember the order. YOu shoot them (marksman), run to them (Fitness), fix them (First aid), play music (band), and take a trip to england (advanced training)


----------



## Saorse (12 Mar 2005)

That's a lot to be remembering.


----------



## Jonny Boy (14 Mar 2005)

Wo. G said:
			
		

> OK this is the best way I have found for my cadets to remember the order. You shoot them (marksman), run to them (Fitness), fix them (First aid), play music (band), and take a trip to england (advanced training)



sure it is a good way to help the cadets remember (if they can remember all that) but i don't think it is smart to tell cadets to remember something by shooting someone


----------



## pi-r-squared (14 Mar 2005)

Wo. G said:
			
		

> ok this is the best way I have found for my cadets to remember the order. YOu shoot them (marksman), run to them (Fitness), fix them (First aid), play music (band), and take a trip to england (advanced training)


Thank you, I've been trying to remember how that story went.


----------



## Sgt.Fitzpatrick (16 Mar 2005)

Ask your supply officer or a sergeant in your corps.


----------

